# Not Feeling the Handlebar Harness



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking into other options to carry gear on the front side. Ideally, I'd like a small front rack that can carry three 10-13L dry bags; one up top and one on each fork leg. I'm finding lots of front racks but they all seem designed for panniers which I have tried and not liked due to their instability on rocky terrain. If my fork had two braze-ons I would mount a Blackburn outpost track on each side of the fork and be done with it, but my fork only has one braze on per side (2019 Diamondback Haanjo 4). Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I try to keep the load on my bars as light and compact as possible because it really impacts how aggressively I can ride my bike. Putting the cargo on a front rack or fork legs won't really change that and cargo on the fork legs is arguably worse since it makes bike wider at a point likely to snag on trail obstacles. Aside from the handling issues affecting on how the bike rides low mounted dry bags will get damaged and won't be waterproof after a while.

If you can mount a rack to the front of your bike that can hold panniers it seems like you should be able to strap dry bags to each side of it if you prefer that style of bag and the drawbacks mentioned above don't concern you.

If you can post a photo of one of the front racks you are considering. That might make getting feedback easier.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you fit a randonneur rack? Got a center fork arch hole? Try wrapping the fork leg with old inner tubes, use the fork mount for a 3 bolt cage, zip tie the rest. Get another fork? My best trick? Use a star nut upside down going from the bottom of the steerer tube. That and the 2 fork bosses should work, need to be crafty though.


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not found a rack that looks like it could manage 2 dry bags. My fork is carbon, and I'ma little hesitant to freestyle outside of the braze-ons. And the fork doesn't have a star nut, rather a strange type of expansion bolt with a soapstone like material. I did check forks, but there's nothing reasonable priced in steel tapered 12x100.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

jamatt said:


> Ideally, I'd like a small front rack that can carry three 10-13L dry bags; ...


I realize you're trying to avoid panniers, but you also seem to be wanting to carry two panniers's worth of gear on the front of your bike. At 30 to 40 liters of gear, you are already looking to front-load your bike with more capacity than my front-roller classics can hold. Generally most bike-packing set-ups will look to hold less than a full, "traditional" touring load up front.

Also I would think that a solid rack with panniers with a good attachment set-up (and I'm still thinking about my Ortleibs) would be more stable than any any other, 3-bag set up.

If you're dead set against panniers, and you lack the attachment points for fork cages, I personally would look for a single-bag solution rather than trying to replicate the pannier/fork cage solutions that you don't want. I'd look at a basket or a wide top rack or maybe a randonneur-style rack and front bag. But the capacity will still not be what you seem to be asking for.

With a harness and bag and two for cages, I've got almost 25 liters of capacity on the front, the equivalent of my front rollers. I've never gotten more loaded on the front without a front rack holding rear panniers. I'm sure it can be done, but you might have an easier time by moving some of that gear to another location.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you looked at the surly 8 pack??

https://surlybikes.com/parts/cargo#racks

or the Specialised Pizza rack??

https://www.specialized.com/gb/en/pizza-rack/p/155961

not sure on the clearance once on for fork leg bags though...

As said, loading up the front heavily does make the bike handle like a dog....


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

The others have pointed it out, and I'll concur: You're trying to carry too much weight on the front of your bike for "rocky terrain".

Solutions include paring down your load, and/or moving some of the load to a frame bag or seat bag or backpack.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

jamatt said:


> I have not found a rack that looks like it could manage 2 dry bags. My fork is carbon, and I'ma little hesitant to freestyle outside of the braze-ons. And the fork doesn't have a star nut, rather a strange type of expansion bolt with a soapstone like material. I did check forks, but there's nothing reasonable priced in steel tapered 12x100.


 Carbon? Hmmm. Yes procede with caution. I believe crabon (my term) uses and expansion plug not a star nut. 12x100? Is that a roadie type through axle?


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the 8 pack but it requires the fork have double braze-ons on the crown which I don't have.

I also don't quite know where I got the idea I needed 30+ liters of front carrying capacity. When I really thought about it, I do a 13L handlebar bag and the 13L terrapin with a half frame back and I'm fine for 3 seasons. I'm just looking for extra capacity for winter when extra clothes and a warmer bag necessitate more carrying capacity and my handlebar bag even with the Revelate harness rubs my front wheel sometimes which is not optimal. I could flop my stem for more clearance but I like a low position.

I may try this as a handlebar bag stabilizer and rig a connection to the Revelate harness:

https://www.bikemania.biz/searchanise/result?q=tanaka+randonneur:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

jamatt said:


> I like the 8 pack but it requires the fork have double braze-ons on the crown which I don't have.
> 
> I also don't quite know where I got the idea I needed 30+ liters of front carrying capacity. When I really thought about it, I do a 13L handlebar bag and the 13L terrapin with a half frame back and I'm fine for 3 seasons. I'm just looking for extra capacity for winter when extra clothes and a warmer bag necessitate more carrying capacity and my handlebar bag even with the Revelate harness rubs my front wheel sometimes which is not optimal. I could flop my stem for more clearance but I like a low position.
> 
> ...


 Got a frame bag? Option for a small rear rack and bags? Bag under the downtube?


----------



## ccm (Jan 14, 2004)

for winter, put all your light puffy stuff in a back pack


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

ccm said:


> for winter, put all your light puffy stuff in a back pack


yes, this! Also, if the tent is very compact, throw the tent body in the back pack as well. Both are lightweight and will conform to your back.

We're still in the planning stages for our first bikepack, but anticipate using that approach. Our very light 2-person tent body and rainfly might even fit into a large fanny pack. Poles and stakes will go on the bike, of course, but using that approach frees up a lot of space elsewhere on the bike, in exchange for a very lightweight load in fanny pack or back pack.

I have an unstructured REI FLASH day pack that's ideal for this purpose.

REI Co-op Flash 22 Print Pack, on sale right now for $35 through Dec. 16.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

You could put a Surly or Salsa fork on the bike. 
That'd open up options for some mounts.

If you went Surly, you could use their 8 Pack Rack
https://surlybikes.com/parts/8_pack_rack

The way each of mine sit, there's a pair of parallel parts (one is the fork, the second is the rack) that allow a bag to be strapped right into this area so you can skip a heavier set up (like an anything cage) and use the fork's 3 pack mounts for H2O.

But, those Surly forks are bricks. So heavy and your colorful carbon stock fork would get set aside. Bummer that s bike like that doesn't have more options up front.

I think you could add a rack to the Salsa forks, but it would take some tinkering.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> If you went Surly, you could use their 8 Pack Rack
> https://surlybikes.com/parts/8_pack_rack


That'd kill two birds with one stone, as you'd be able to carry as much crap as you needed while at the same you'd completely lose interest in riding rocky or technical terrain.

Which is great, if you're into that...


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

And as an added bonus to the Surly rack, when you're riding w/ a guy who knows everything about everything, he can talk about how stupid your rack is.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> And as an added bonus to the Surly rack, when you're riding w/ a guy who knows everything about everything, he can talk about how stupid your rack is.


One presumes that this scenario is happening on the road, where your whining can still be heard...?


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, to be honest. 
The usual know it all there done that dyed in the flannel Oakley capris is running one of these as a 1x w/ a 74t cog in the back. Some imported from Bulgaria type gibberish so that he can wheedle his lazy ass up the long way of a extra tall red wood.









Anyway, so he runs a 18 in the front and the NASA vaporware 74t in the back. Has trouble cornering to the right since the cogs touch down on the ground. 
And I use an ancient 2x11 left over from the cavemen that invented the 29er back before Onza made pedals. 
And so, long story lame, I'm too far ahead for him to hear my whining. 
Moot(s) point since you can assume I'll be whining even when I'm not heard.

Anyway- No. I don't have a great idea for a simple low cost F rack solution for the OP.

Love,
John Chicken Bones


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Johnny Chicken Bones said:


> Well, to be honest...


...


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Jees....stop pissin' on each other.

As always, we ride different terrain, different bikes, different tires, different clothes.

The beauty of it all is that we are riding.

To the O.P.. Thanks for asking for different viewpoints on gear loading, and thanks for those who take the time to share what works and what does not.In the end, experiment with input from those closest to you and where you ride.

To the others who post their ideas ....the written word is interpreted by the reader, not the writer.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

1spd1way said:


> Jees....stop pissin' on each other.


I have not begun to piss.

_(It's OK man -- we're just messin' 'round.)_


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

....the written word is interpreted by the reader, not the writer.

I've never seen that before. Well, not since those early years in college. Can't believe I remember them, that time of life was full of rollerblades and Girvin Flexistems. 
But your point is a valid one. 

But don't be shy, the more important your message, the more care you must use to ensure it's delivery. 
-Bob Plissken


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that went awesome quickly. I do like the 8 pack but it doesn't work with my fork and I'm not paying $500 bucks for a new fork even if there was a steel tapered 700c 12x100 with he appropriate braze-ons. I am excited about trying the decaleur and hoping it addresses stability tire rub issues. In the long term ?I am also trying to move backpack free so that is also out for carrying stuff.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

ive been pondering better ways to carry stuff on the front, too...


----------



## cmon4day (May 16, 2007)

*Look into the Nitto M12 Front Rack*

I'm using the Nitto M12 front rack. It bolts up to the cantilever brake bosses on my Manitou SXR front fork. I switched from cantilever front brakes to the Avid BB7 disc mechanical disk brake. My only experience has been on two rides, one a 19 day Idaho Hot Springs Tour and a 4 day Tahoe Forest trip. On each trip I experienced no problems. I put my sleeping bag, bivy sack, and sleeping pad in a 20l dry bag along with my camp shoes.

The rack weighs only 10.7 oz and is very sturdy. Here is a link to the rack on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Nitto-M12-Fr...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583863979896350&psc=1









This is what it looks like on my bike









Not sure if this will work with your bike but I'm happy with this set up.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

I've had good luck doing what you describe with this rack...

https://planetcyclery.com/racktime-...MIw4nN5PDV5gIVSr7ACh1csA8DEAQYAiABEgJcE_D_BwE


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Just came across a facebook post in Bikepacking New Mexico on aero bars repurposed for bikepacking. Looks feasible. (Sorry, no idea how to share a facebook post to an mtbr.com post.)

Apparently there are mountain bike aero bars for an aero position on your mtn bike. Facebook post just used aero bars sans elbow pads and suspended stuff from the extensions.


----------

